

A tool to test horizontal layout and maximize your conversion rate - aresant
http://www.conversionvoodoo.com/horizontaloverlay.php 

======
aresant
Quick note - this is a follow-up to the blog post:

[http://conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/04/test-your-
horizonta...](http://conversionvoodoo.com/blog/2010/04/test-your-horizontal-
layout-to-maximize-conversion-rate-with-our-free-tool/)

Anybody rolling out left side buttons / left side forms?

------
edash
This overlay displays the horizontal distribution of attention on the average
website?

That's about as helpful as telling me the average age of an Internet user. Or
a visitor to my site views 1.4 pages on average.

It's a statistic, sure, but it's not very actionable.

~~~
aresant
It's very actionable - knowing where the sweet-spot of user attention
distribution lands can help you implement a test.

EG - Check out <http://whichtestwon.com/archives/2208> \- BabyAge moved their
"Add to Cart" button right into the hot area, and drove up actual SALES by
17%.

Purpose of the chart is to help you see in a design exactly where users are
naturally looking, and build a test around that.

